# ManZanita.com



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

I want to oder some branchy wood from them but I cant seem to figure out which I need. Should I get the sandblasted branches, which diameter? I am looking to get enough to do a 29 gallon but I wanted some pieces sticking up pretty close to the surface. A little help from someone who has used them before. Gomer, if you read this I saw you have ordered from them. Any thoughts?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I have ordered from them also. Actually my local plant club NEAPS did a big order through them.. Your best bet is to call and talk to Jim(I think it was Jim) personally. Tell him what you want and what its for and he does a nice job. Definately generous with his measurments and quantity.

You definately want sandblasted stuff and if you tell him its for an aquarium he will pick through his long dryed stuff to get well seasoned stuff. This is best. Soak it for a couple weeks or weight it down int he tank and you'll be all set. The branchy stuff of smaller diameters is best. A few bigger diameter pieces are nice as you do want to use an assortment of sizes to avoid a monocromatic appearance. Thats why the thinner branchy stuff is best, looks more natural in the aquarium.

Also, mention to him that youwoul dlike to avoid cuts of branches to fit size requirments. Obviously there will be a cut at the butt end, which is th epart youwill probaby have in the back or buried in substrate. Then, when you get the wood, if you need to remove a portion or a branch break it off as it will look most natural, especially once the wood gets that aquarium "patina" in a few weeks of submersion.

As for lengths, you should get some 24", some 18" and maybe even some 12" Remember you can always break or cut a piece down but you can never make it bigger

Good luck and be sure to post pics once youset up the tank.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Here are instructions for aquarium ready manzanita wood:

- old / weathered / sandblasted
- saw cut only at the base
- branchy / twisted / knurly
- pieces should complement each other
- same color / same texture
- some long / some short

Also you can talk to Rich. He is very familiar with "aquarium community" so just tell him dimensions of your tank and that you want "aquarium package".

I was very pleased with what I received.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Yes, Rich. That was it!


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*thank*

sweet fellas, thanks alot.


----------



## random_alias (Nov 7, 2005)

Just got off the phone with Rich. Nice guy. I ordered a big box. Can't wait!!!! Looking over the website it seemed like almost everything they offered could work but there was no clear definite way of knowing what to order. Thanks so much for this heads up on how to order from them. When I called I suprised when he said, "Yeah, we have two different aquarium packages." and then proceeded to explain it to me.  

I've had the hardest time trying to find wood. I've been checking Aquabid, Ebay, the standard online driftwood places...only found maybe 4 pieces that meet my standards over a month or two of searching and those ended up auctioning off for waaaaay more than I was willing to spend. I was to the point where I would turn my car around to take a double look at pieces laying in the ditch.

If this manzanita works out I'm gonna be so pissed I didn't just order from them in the first place. 


And just because they're cool: :fencing:


----------



## robitreef (Jan 4, 2005)

There is also www.floridadriftwood.com They have some nice branchy and stump pieces and what is displayed on the website is the piece you get.


----------



## Dave B (Feb 20, 2004)

Could you please take a photo of the wood before you place it into the tank? I'm also looking for some branches. 
Thanks,


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Dave B said:


> Could you please take a photo of the wood before you place it into the tank? I'm also looking for some branches.
> Thanks,


Here are some Gomer's pictures prior to his setup

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=4417&highlight=manzanita


----------

